

 Transforming Code into Beautiful, Idiomatic Python - RyanMcGreal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSGv2VnC0go

======
RyanMcGreal
Slides: [https://speakerdeck.com/pyconslides/transforming-code-
into-b...](https://speakerdeck.com/pyconslides/transforming-code-into-
beautiful-idiomatic-python-by-raymond-hettinger)

